# Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!



## fischers_fritz_92 (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich fahre in den Sommerferien die ersten 2 Wochen (26.06.bis14.07.08) nach Nord-Ostbelgien nach MOL an das 
Rauwse Meers(ich weiß nicht ob das richtig geschrieben ist)!

Das ist der link zu unseren Häusern dort:
http://cp.traveltainment.de/content...=&CRS_CODE=&Ski_Ref_ID=&AF=&ZF=&engine=&HNAME=

Ich bin 15Jahre und möchte mit meinem Bruder (12Jahre) dort gerne angeln. Wir besitzen beide KEINEN Angelschein(den mit der Prüfung) aber haben schon oft geangelt...

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wann die Schonzeiten sind und welche Mindestmaße die Fische haben müssen…

Gibt es da Sachen(Gesetze) die sich zum angeln in Deutschland unterscheiden?

Kann man die Jahreskarte(n) zum angeln auch im Internet bestellen?

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus und hoffe dass mir viele gute Tipps und Infos gegeben werden.

Naja und euch allen noch petri heil!!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

KAI


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

hi,

infos fuer belgien gibts ganz in der naehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64914

ich meine dass man den angelschein dort beim postamt kaufen kann.

mike


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

Ich habe ich auch schon mehrere STUNDEN in den Foren umgeguckt aber selte etwas gefunden, was mit hilft...aber danke!!!


Weiss jemand di Fischnamen von z.B. hechten, Barschen, Forellen, Weißfischen und allen anderen auch auf belgisch, weil letztes Jahr war ich in Holland , die konntem mir alle nur die Namen auf holländisch sagen...wäre gut wenn man wüsste, was die meinen finde ich..


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

Bezeichnung der Fische und Mindestmaße

Angelsaison

Komplette Übersetzung der Seite durch Google

Ich weiss nicht wie gut du übers Angeln bescheid weisst, da du ja keine Prüfung und keinen Lehrgang abgelegt hast, aber du müsstes da schon zu recht kommen.
Um an eine Tages/Wochenkarte zu kommen, die es übrigens meist am lokalen Postamt gibt, benötigst du allerdings einen Fischereischein und einen Ausweis (Jugendfischerreischein+Perso/Schulausweis müsste reichen).
Dein Bruder darf übrigens in Begleitung deines Vaters oder auch deiner Mutter, sofern sie ebenfalls einen Fischerreichschein erworben haben, sowohl an Feiertagen als auch am Wochenende umsonst angeln.
Für mehr Infos lies dir einfach die Page gründlich durch.
vlg
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&u=http://www.mpw.be/


----------



## Siff-Cop (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

Hallo Johnnie Walker

wußte garnicht das man in Belgien einen Fischereischein braucht fü den man eine Prüfung machen muß?|kopfkrat


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Bezeichnung der Fische und Mindestmaße
> 
> Angelsaison
> 
> ...



was denn jetzt - er muesste schon zurecht kommen ohne schein - oder er braucht einen schein? ein jugendfischereischjein gibt es belgien nicht, und wird auch nicht gebraucht. einfach zum postamt und einen schein kaufen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

hab ich bisher her auch immer gedacht, aber als ich mir dieses jahr den jahresschein geholt hab musste ich meinen schein vorzeugen!


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

hey johnnie walker, danke fürdie links, aber der letzte link ging nicht und den mit den schonzeiten versteh ich nicht!!

darf mein bruder echt nur angeln wenn ein erwachsener dabei ist der den angelschein hat?

wir überlegen nämlich einen freund mitzunehmen, der is dann16Jahre alt und der hat den angelschein...

wenn der nicht mitkommt darf mein bruder nicht angeln oder wie??

das ist aber gemein, dass der ncih darf...ich wollte ihm das angeln mal näher bringen und ihn davon begeistern...naja danke euch allen für die antworten...

bis später mal 

mfg, kai


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> hab ich bisher her auch immer gedacht, aber als ich mir dieses jahr den jahresschein geholt hab musste ich meinen schein vorzeugen!



in ernst? bitter - ab nach holland .

war das evtl nur schikane? denn keine mensch in belgien hat einen fischereischein-bis er ihn sich beim postamt holt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

@fischers fritz
rein vom gesetzt her nicht, aber ich garantiere dir dass keiner deinen bro nach seinem ausweis fragen wird:q
am samstag geh ich wieder los nach belgien und hol mir dann das plakat von 08 mit, da findet man absolut jede info zu ostbelgien....!

@powermike
meinst du mit dem fischerreischein den man am postamt bekommt eigentlich eine TAGESKARTE für ein gewässer oder eine allgemeine lizenz?|kopfkrat


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

cool, könntest du mir das villech scannnen und schicken oder irgendwie so?? weil der urlaub ist gebuckt und man muss jetzt das beste drausmachen denke ich mir!! könntest du auch mal bitte dann an der post nachfragen ob man den angelschein echt vorzeigen muss oder ob man sich dem im INTERNET bestellen kann...habe gehört den schein für holland könnte man bestellen..

danke...kai


----------



## indefischer (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

Mol liegt im flämischen Teil Belgiens. Da werden die Infos zu Ostbelgien(Wallonie) wenig hilfreich sein. Auch die geposteten Links beziehen sich auf das Fischen in der Wallonie. Vielleicht findest du hier was (hab ich selbst grad ergoogelt).
Im Flamenland brauchst du auf jeden Fall den flämischen Postschein für ca. 13 Euro. Im Internet bestellen ist leider nicht.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*



indefischer schrieb:


> Mol liegt im flämischen Teil Belgiens. Da werden die Infos zu Ostbelgien(Wallonie) wenig hilfreich sein. Auch die geposteten Links beziehen sich auf das Fischen in der Wallonie. Vielleicht findest du hier was (hab ich selbst grad ergoogelt).
> Im Flamenland brauchst du auf jeden Fall den flämischen Postschein für ca. 13 Euro. Im Internet bestellen ist leider nicht.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


  BONNNG!
Stimmt, vergesst alles was ich gesagt hab, bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Ostbelgien


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

booaaaahhhhhhhh
gut, hab mir schon voll sorgen gemacht!!!

naja dann ist ja alles ok, also können my bruder und ich da angeln wenn wir den jahresschein(gewässerschein)haben???

gruß kai


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

und noch ein paar kleinere fragen:
1.darf man mit paternostern angeln?      (natürlich alles in belgien:-D)
2.wie viele ruten darf man auf raubfische und wie viele ruten auf friedfische benutzen?
3.ist nachtangeln erlaubt?


das wäre es glaube ich erst einmal...

mfg kai


----------



## indefischer (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

Mach mal nen Google Kurs :m.

Hier ist ein Link zu den aktuellen Regeln 2008 in flämisch Belgien.

http://www.bosengroen.be/uploads/b457.pdf

Nachtangeln ist dort nicht komplett verboten, wie ich immer gedacht habe ;+. Es gibt Ausnahmen. Brauchst dafür aber den großen flämischen Jahreschein. Mit dem kleinen Schein darf jeweils 2 Stunden vor und zwei Stunden nach Sonnenauf- bzw. untergang gefischt werden.

Zwei Ruten - kein Problem!

Einen deutschen Schein brauchst du nicht. Warum Johnny den zeigen musste? Keine Ahnung.

@Johnny
Warst du etwa frech, oder sowas?:q Gab es nen Grund dich zu ägern?

Paternoster??? 

Gefärbte Maden sind noch verboten:q!

Dein Bruder kannst Du auch mitnehmen. Als Scheininhaber, älter als 15, giltst, geltest(häh ;+) du im Sinne des Gesetzes, als Erwachsener.


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Belgien Angelinfos wichtig!!!*

ok und danke, aber den "google-kurs" brauche ich eigentlich nicht!!!!

über die deutschen gewässer hahbe ich immer alles gefunden, auch wenns manchmal länger gedauert hat...über hollang hab ich auch alles erfahren nur bei elgien kam ich halt nie weiter...

danke euch allen für die mühe usw...

gruß und petri...  kai


----------

